# Eingangsquelle HDMI [Asus VS248]



## Pr0schtH0rscht (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab folgendes Problem mit meinem neu erworbenen Asus VS248. 
Sobald ich ein Spiel im Vollbildmodus starte und dann auf den Desktop switchen möchte, sucht er jedes mal die Eingangsquelle aufs Neue. Dadurch ist der Bildschirm jedes mal erstmal 3-4 Sekunden schwarz und zeigt dann auch jedes mal die Eingangsquelle oben Links an (ebenfalls sehr nervig).
Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung und kann mir helfen? Asus Support Hotline ist fürn Arsch. Der Mitarbeiter meinte nur, dass er mir nicht helfen könne und ich mir doch ein ganz anderes Produkt kaufen solle o.O. (Nach 1:23 min Gespräch)

Danke im vorraus.

Edit: Ist das normal? Oder hat das etwas mit dem Kontrast des Monitors zu tun? (dunkle Verfärbung um das Windows Logo)


----------



## Painkiller (7. Februar 2012)

Wie ist der Monitor denn angeschlossen?

HDMI, DVI, VGA?

Bei HDMI kann es manchmal Probleme geben. Probier es mal via DVI.


----------



## lukas1234321 (7. Februar 2012)

Also bei mir ist das nicht so. Ich habe den VS238H aber das ist ja das gleiche. Ich habe es mit Hdmi-Kabel getestet und bei mir ist es nicht so.
Ich habe es mit Need for Speed The Run getestet und mein Bildschirm war keine 3-4 Sekunden schwarz. Es ist schon richtig das der Bildschirm für eine bisschen Zeit schwarz bleibt.
Bei mir sind es ca. 1-2 sekunden aber das ist normal (eigentlich)


----------



## Pr0schtH0rscht (7. Februar 2012)

Habe es mit allen 3 Quellen versucht (Mit den Mitgelieferten Kabeln). Ist immer das Gleiche.



lukas1234321 schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist das nicht so. Ich habe den VS238H aber das ist ja das gleiche. Ich habe es mit Hdmi-Kabel getestet und bei mir ist es nicht so.
> Ich habe es mit Need for Speed The Run getestet und mein Bildschirm war keine 3-4 Sekunden schwarz. Es ist schon richtig das der Bildschirm für eine bisschen Zeit schwarz bleibt.
> Bei mir sind es ca. 1-2 sekunden aber das ist normal (eigentlich)


 
Zeigt er bei dir oben Links auch an, dass er nun die HDMI oder DVI Quelle wieder gefunden hat?


----------



## Painkiller (7. Februar 2012)

> Also bei mir ist das nicht so. Ich habe den VS238H aber das ist ja das gleiche. Ich habe es mit Hdmi-Kabel getestet und bei mir ist es nicht so.


Das Problem ist bei sowas oft die Konstellation zwischen Grafikkarte und Monitor.  Daher der Tipp mit DVI. Es kann aber auch sein, das die Auto-Quellensuche beim Monitor an ist.


----------



## lukas1234321 (7. Februar 2012)

Ich habe es grade nochmal versucht... und bei Need for Speed The Run ist es nicht mal eine Sekunde.
Was für ein System hast du denn?


----------



## Pr0schtH0rscht (7. Februar 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Das Problem ist bei sowas oft die Konstellation zwischen Grafikkarte und Monitor.  Daher der Tipp mit DVI. Es kann aber auch sein, das die Auto-Quellensuche beim Monitor an ist.


 
Ich finde im Menü des Monitors keine Einstellung für eine Auto-Quellsuche.



lukas1234321 schrieb:


> Ich habe es grade nochmal versucht... und bei Need for Speed The Run ist es nicht mal eine Sekunde.
> Was für ein System hast du denn?



Nutze eine Gtx 570 Phantom, i5 760 -> Windows 7 64 bit.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Februar 2012)

Treiber der Karte ist aktuell? 

Ansonsten bleibt dir nur übrig den Monitor an einem anderen PC zu testen.


----------



## Pr0schtH0rscht (7. Februar 2012)

Jo, Treiber ist aktuell @ 290.53. 

Ich werds mal mit einem anderen pc versuchen.


----------



## lukas1234321 (7. Februar 2012)

Und, wie ist es mit einem anderen Pc?


----------



## Pr0schtH0rscht (7. Februar 2012)

Habs bei einem Freund probiert.. Dort geht es. 

Jemand einen Tipp um welche Einstellungen es sich dabei handeln könnte?


----------



## lukas1234321 (7. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß es nicht genau, aber gut nochmal das es Funktioniert. Das einzige was ich sagen würde wäre die Treiber nochmal neu insterlieren. Ich bin mir aber nicht genau sicher (bin erst 12) aber egal. Hauptsache es funktioniert. Kannst ja mal <<Painkiller>> fragen oder jemand anderes. Viel Glück!


----------



## Pr0schtH0rscht (7. Februar 2012)

Hab eine Lösung gefunden. Hab in NVpanel auf 59 statt 60 Herz gestellt und schon klappt alles wunderbar 

Danke an alle.


----------



## lukas1234321 (7. Februar 2012)

Das ist gut! Gut das alles noch mal geklappt hat. Dachte schon mein Monitor bekommt schlechte Kritik . Dann noch viel Spaß mit deinem "TOLLEM" Monitor !


----------



## Painkiller (9. Februar 2012)

War gestern nicht online, sorry...

Das mit dem Herz wäre auch mein nächster Vorschlag gewesen. Ob 59 oder 60Hz ist egal. Das ist eine Rundungssache. Unterschiede sollte es hier keine geben.


----------



## Pr0schtH0rscht (4. März 2012)

*AW: Eingangsquelle HDMI [Syncmaster SA 350]*

So, nachdem ich jz einen Syncmaster SA 350 besitze (weitaus bessere Bildqualität) tritt das Problem wieder auf. Sobald ich im Nvidea Panel auf 60 Herz stelle, sucht der Monitor eine neue Eingangsquelle (Dauer um die 2-3 Sek unden) sofern man vom Vollbildmodus auf den Desktop wechselt, oder anders rum. das herunterstellen auf 59 Herz hilft nur bedingt, bei manchen Spielen gar nicht. 

MfG. ProschtHorscht


----------



## Painkiller (4. März 2012)

Häng doch den Monitor an den DVI-Anschluss. HDMI bringt kein besseres Bild als DVI.


----------



## Pr0schtH0rscht (4. März 2012)

Das Problem tritt bei VGA, DVI und HDMI auf


----------



## Painkiller (6. März 2012)

Stell die Eingangsquelle im Monitor-OSD mal manuell ein.


----------



## Pr0schtH0rscht (26. April 2012)

So, etwas spät, aber besser als nie ^^ 

Das problem tritt immernoch auf. Auch bei manueller Einstellung der Quelle.

Grüße, Pr0schtH0rscht


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2012)

Lösch mal den Treiber der Grafikkarte komplett, und installier den neuesten.
Das Problem muss bei der Karte bzw. dem System liegen, wenn der Monitor bei deinem Freund ohne Probleme funktioniert.


----------



## Pr0schtH0rscht (4. Mai 2012)

Habe seitdem schon mehrere Male das System neu installiert und dementsprechend auch Treiber neu installiert in verschiedenen Versionen.

Mir ist augefallen, dass es oft hilft, die Bildwiederholfrequenz auf 59 hz zu stellen.. Nicht immer aber oft.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Mai 2012)

> Mir ist augefallen, dass es oft hilft, die Bildwiederholfrequenz auf 59 hz zu stellen.. Nicht immer aber oft.


Komisch... Evtl. liegt das an der Karte. Ein technischer Defekt wird es nicht sein, aber eine gewisse Inkompatibilität scheint vorhanden zu sein.
Ein anderes Kabel brachte auch keinen Erfolg?


----------

